# [fixed] dvb-t, neue de-Frankfurt für dvbscan

## gordin

Für DVB-T im Rhein-Main-Gebiet ist am 03.12.2007 "ARD Multiplex 2" von Kanal 57 auf Kanal 37 verschoben worden.

Um weiterhin "Das Erste" "hr-fernsehen" und "arte" empfangen zu können kann folgende de-Frankfurt bei der Sendersuche mit dvbscan verwendt werden:

```

###########################################

# DVB-T, Deutschland, Rhein-Main Gebiet

###########################################

# Start der Ausstrahlung: ARD Multiplex 2 und ZDF Multiplex ab 04.10.2004.

# ARD Multiplex 1 sowie Private Multiplex 1 bis 3 am 06.12.2004.

# ARD Multiplex 2 Kanal 57 wurde am 03.12.2007 auf Kanal 37 verschoben

# Alle DVB-T Sender im Rhein-Main Gebiet senden vertikal polarisiert

# Sender auf dem grossen Feldberg und FFM-Fernmeldeturm sind Rundstrahler,

# Hohe Wurzel ist Richtstrahler

# Kanaele 5 bis 10 liegen im "VHF"-Band, 21 bis 69 im "UHF"-Band, d.h.,

# nur ARD Multiplex 1 wird im VHF-Band gesendet.

# Nettodatenrate 13.06 MBit/s fuer ARD Multiplex 1, 13.27 MBit/s fuer alle anderen

##################################################################################

#T  freq    bw   coderate_HP coderate_LP modulation transmode guard-int hierarchy

#--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Kanal 8, ARD Multiplex 1, Grosser Feldberg 10kW, Hohe Wurzel 20kW, FFM-Turm 10kW

T 198500000 7MHz 2/3         NONE        QAM16      8k        1/4       NONE

# Kanal 22, ZDF Multiplex, Grosser Feldberg 50kW, Hohe Wurzel 100kW, FFM-Turm 50kW

T 482000000 8MHz 2/3         NONE        QAM16      8k        1/4       NONE

# Kanal 34, Private Multiplex 1, Grosser Feldberg 50kW, Hohe Wurzel 100kW, FFM-Turm 50kW

T 578000000 8MHz 2/3         NONE        QAM16      8k        1/4       NONE

# Kanal 37, ARD Multiplex 2, Grosser Feldberg 50kW, Hohe Wurzel 100kW, FFM-Turm 50kW

T 602000000 8MHz 2/3         NONE        QAM16      8k        1/4       NONE

# Kanal 54, Private Multiplex 2, Grosser Feldberg 50kW, Hohe Wurzel 100kW, FFM-Turm 50kW

T 738000000 8MHz 2/3         NONE        QAM16      8k        1/4       NONE

# Kanal 64, Private Multiplex 3, Grosser Feldberg 50kW, Hohe Wurzel 100kW, FFM-Turm 50kW

T 818000000 8MHz 2/3         NONE        QAM16      8k        1/4       NONE

```

Weiterhin wurde gegenüber der de-Frankfurt aus dem Packet linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.1.20071201 auch ARD Multiplex 1 angepasst um einen korrekten Scan von PHOENIX, BR und SWR RP zu gewährleisten.

Ich werde die Änderungen auch upstream bei der linux-dvb mailingliste melden... bisher scheint das Problem noch keinem weiter aufgefallen zu sein bzw. gestört zu haben.

Quelle: http://www.hr-online.de/website/static/derhr/dvb-t/_dvbt_rheinmain_2007.pdf

Update: has been fixed upstream (see: http://www.linuxtv.org/pipermail/linux-dvb/2007-December/022281.html )

----------

